# Brauche Hilfe beim Teichbau!



## Dario87 (27. Feb. 2014)

Schönen guten tag an alle lieben Forenmitglieder,

will mich erst mal bisschen vorstellen da es hier mein erster Beitrag ist. Also ich heisse Darius und bin 27 Jahre alt bzw. jung ;-) wohne jetzt eine kurze Zeit in Polen vorher habe ich mein ganzes Leben in der nähe Wuppertal gewohnt in einem kleinen Städtchen namens Radevormwald, nun ja ich denke das reicht aufs erste schon mal.


Jetzt zu meinem Vorhaben, mein Traum ist es ein schönen Gartenteich zu haben(bauen) und meine vorliebe zu den Fischen auszubauen da ich zur Zeit ein Malawi Aquarium besitze. In den Teich will ich gerne paar Kois reinsetze.
Im Anhang ist eine Skizze wie ich mir das in etwa vorstelle und nun kommen schon meine erste fragen.

Reicht da eine 10000l/h Pumpe um das Schwerkraft system zu filtern?
Wie stark soll das UVC Licht sein?
Reichen 2 Bodenabläufe (110 und 50)?
Was braue ich noch an Technik?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen


----------



## Dario87 (27. Feb. 2014)

Was sagt ihr zur der pumpe
Fathom 2 niedrigenergie Rohrpumpe 20000 Liter /115 Watt 3 stufig regelbar
denke die wäre schon ok für ein um die 30m3 teich oder?


----------



## troll20 (27. Feb. 2014)

Dario87 schrieb:


> Schönen guten tag an alle lieben Forenmitglieder,
> 
> will mich erst mal bisschen vorstellen da es hier mein erster Beitrag ist. Also ich heisse Darius und bin 27 Jahre alt bzw. jung ;-) wohne jetzt eine kurze Zeit in Polen vorher habe ich mein ganzes Leben in der nähe Wuppertal gewohnt in einem kleinen Städtchen namens Radevormwald, nun ja ich denke das reicht aufs erste schon mal.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dario,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum und bei uns Suchtis 
Schön das du dich mit dem Thema Teich auseinandersetzt und dir erst Gedanken machst, bevor du anfängst zu bauen.
Leider kann ich deine Frage kaum beantworten, denn deine Zeichnung ist auf meinem kleinem Bildschirm kaum zu sehen und damit kenne ich die Maße nicht 
Darum bleibt die Frage nach einem oder zwei Bodenabläufen offen.
UVC Lampen sind mir ein graus darum hab ich leider keine Erfahrungen mit ihnen 
Bin auch der Meinung das man sie bei einer guten Vorfilterung nicht benötigt.
Was die Frage nach weitere Technik angeht wird es schwieriger.
Zu aller erst benötigst du eine gute Vorfilterung, um so besser diese ist um so weniger Probleme bereitet der Rest. Nur ist hier die Frage was für ein Budget du hast um dir eine weiter Empfehlung zu geben.
Deine IBC´s sind schon mal nicht schlecht, beide könnte man mit Hel_X befüllen, siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/index.php?threads/koigewicht-und-teichrechner.41049/ da hast du gute Berechnungs- Grundlagen. Damit kannst du auch deine Pumpenleistung sehr gut berechnen.
Als Pumpe bietet sich ein LH an, damit kannst du den Teich Filtern belüften und sparsam eine Pumpe betreiben.

LG René


----------



## Dario87 (28. Feb. 2014)

schon mal danke für die antwort.

Also mein Teich will ich auf ca. 35m3 festlegen damit  das schöne hobby nicht alt so in die höhe schießt von den kosten somit wäre das mit dem Budget schon mal geklärt (will mir soviel wie möglich selbst bauen)

Was wäre da ein guter vorfilter? bei einem Siebfilter muss ich wieder ne Pumpe hinter klemmen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe oder gibt es da eine andere möglichkein sowas zu bauen?

Schön währe es wenn ich ein Bodenablauf 110 für den teich und ein 110 für den pflanzenfilter verwenden könnte?

Wie sieht das ganze aus mit dem Hel X da muss ich na noch luftpumpen rein setzen oder? (wie stark sollte die sein wenn eine reihen würde)  
Nach der berechnung soll ich 98l Hel X 12KLL verwenden kann das sein?


Denke eine Pumpenleistung von 20m3 würde schon reichen und bekomme ich sowas mit nem LH hin oder ist da eine rohrpumpe beser?

LG Dario


----------



## Harald (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Dario,
Eine Pumpe brauchst Du ja, wie Du selbst erkannt hast immer. Schwerkraftsystem bedeutet ja auch nur, dass das Wasser erstmal ungepumpt in den ersten Filter (bei mir ist ein Spaltsieb) läuft und von dort in den weiteren Filter gepumpt wird. Aus dem Filter läuft es dann wieder mittels Schwerkraft in den Teich zurück.
Ein Vorsieb (Spaltsieb, Vortex oder was auch immer) würde ich immer installieren, da sich dort sehr viel grober Schmutz sammelt, der anschließend den Rest nicht mehr verschmutzen kann.

Der Bodenablauf kann in der Stärke installiert werden, von da muss das Wasser dann aber in den Vorfilter, dann in den Hauptfilter und von dort in den Pflanzenfilter fließen, alles andere würde aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn machen.

Helix kannst Du sowohl als auch betreiben. Ich habe es bei mir ohne zusätzliche Luftpumpen im Filter.


----------



## Dario87 (28. Feb. 2014)

Also verstehe ich das so richtig? das ich nur hinter dem vorfilter die ca. 20m3 pumpe klemmen muss und alles andere bis zum teich erledigt die schwerkraft?


----------



## Tottoabs (1. März 2014)

Nee, so wie ich das Bild oben ist dein Sieb unter Wasser. Soll das so? Male dir mal den Wasserstand im Filter ein. Weiterhin würde ich mir mal bei deinem Flteraufbau die Luftheberpumpen genauer anschauen. Damit kannst du bestimmt stromsparrender arbeiten und gleichzeitig Sauerstoff in den Teich und den Filter bringen.


----------



## Dario87 (1. März 2014)

Hmm... ich lese und suche schon seit ein paar tagen danach aber ich finde da nichts genaueres zu 
habe mir da eine linie gemacht aber irgendwie blick ich da nicht durch 
Das Sieb muss doch etwas unter der Wasserkante sein sonst müsste ich ja eine Pumpe vor dem Siebfilter tun aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn des Schwerkraftssystem 
oder was ich genau so wenig verstehe wie soll ich da ein Luftheber einsetzen?

Kann mir vielleicht einer eine Skizze zeichnen? Wäre da sehr dankbar für (oder mir ein tritt im mein ... geben damit es klick macht)


----------



## Annett (2. März 2014)

Hallo Dario, 

ein Blick in unsere Fachbeiträge sollte dir weiter helfen. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...inzip-schwerkraft-und-gepumptes-system.21853/


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2014)

Hi Darius.

Wie in dem Nachbarforum schon erwähnt wurde, ist dein Einlauf in den Siebfilter falsch. Als Beispiel für den Aufbau eines Schwerkraftsiebfilters schau mal nach einem "ULTRASIEVE III". Der US III hat eine Schwimmerkante, die sich an den Wasserspiegel anpasst. Das Wasser läuft nur über das Sieb, das Sieb darf nicht unter Wasser sein. Es gibt Alternativen für die Schwerkraftanlage, wie Trommelfilter, Endlosbandfilter, Vliesfilter oder Siebpatrone. Aber dafür brauchst Du halt etwas mehr an Technik, nicht viel - aber sollte man halt wissen. 

Das mit den Bodenabläufen wurde schon erwähnt, nur die großen 110er nutzen. Ein BA und ein Skimmer würde wahrscheinlich reichen, je nach echter Fläche im Tiefenbereich. 

Hinter dem Siebfilter kommt die Pumpe, so wie in deiner Skizze schon vorhanden.


----------



## Dario87 (2. März 2014)

ok das verstehe ich schon langsam nur will ich mir das selber bauen und da wird es nicht ganz so einfach, da zwischen der festen Trennwand und der schwimmenden Wand eine Dichtung sein muss oder so was in der art oder? Und wenn ich das alles  ohne Schwimmer machen will, verstehe ich nicht wie ich das machen soll damit das Sieb nicht unter Wasser ist.
Außerdem lese ich überall das ein Luftheben super wäre aber wie kann ich ihm einsetzen bein so einer geringen höhe im Siebfilter?

Würde den sowas auch klappen? Sieht auf jeden fall nicht so aus als wäre es unmachbar
http://www.airliftsieve.de/ALS_3D.html 

Das wäre dan komplett in schwerkraft nur eine Luftpumpe müsste mit rein


----------



## Dario87 (3. März 2014)

Würde den Beispiel 1 so auch klappen natürlich muss da nicht das 500 sieb hin nur denke ich das verstopft nicht so schnell und was soll ich in die dritte Tonne geben. Die ganzen rechner hier zeigen mir an das 150 L Helix ausreichend sind wenn das so richtig ist.


Beispiel 2 habe ich noch einige fragen

-Auf was für eine höhe ich den vorfilter stellen muss wenn es ohne den Schwimmer wären
(Mit Schmimmer ist es ja deutlich schwiriger zu baue)

-was für eine Rohrpumpe ich benutzen soll bzw. wie ich dort einen Luftheber rein machen kann
ein Luftheber soll ja eine Gewisse länge haben die ich dort nicht habe

-Tonne 2 welches Filtermaterial?

Ach so Frauchen erlaubt mir keine ibc weil ich ja sowieso noch einen Pflanzenfilter bauen will
(verbraucht zuviel Platz)
also nehme ich die 300 liter tonnen + pflanzenfilter

Wäre echt dankbar für hilfe bzw. Links (ich suche und lese mich hier kaputt aber kann nichts finden)


----------



## Zacky (4. März 2014)

Hi Darius.

Dein Beispiel 1 würde ich so nicht bauen, da Du dann stets und ständig das Sieb reinigen musst und das Wasser eher den Notüberlauf nimmt.

Was ich jetzt in deiner Skizze vermisse sind die Pumpen!? Womit willst Du denn nun das Wasser bewegen?

Ich würde Dir ja sehr gerne meinen Filterplan ans Herz legen, jedoch hat das System dem "Nachteil" das Du eine Spülpume brauchst. Nun weiß ich nicht, wie energetisch Du bauen willst, denn um effektiv was an Strom zu sparen, müsste man vorher etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen oder halt einen größeren Reinigungsaufwand in Kauf nehmen. (siehe meine Signatur)

Grundsätzlich ist Beispiel 2 bei Dir machbar, wenn Siebfilter mit Schwimmer.

Oder halt so... 1.Kammer mit einer Siebpatrone (mit zusätzlicher Spülpumpe) ~ 2.Kammer für 1-2 Luftheber ~ 3. Kammer als Bioabteilung mit Helix, Matten oder Ähnlichem...und am Ende läuft das Wasser von alleine wieder raus. Du könntest auch eine 4.Kammer hinten anschließen, die mit Biofiltermedien gefüllt werden kann. Ein Luftheber braucht nicht zwingend eine gewissen Länge bzw. Eintauchtiefe, es hängt mehr davon ab, welche Luftpumpe Du nutzt. Wenn Du mal durch das Unterforum "Luftheber" krauchst, wirst Du im Thread "Auswertungen, Testergebnisse" sehen, was mit einem Luftheber machbar wäre. Das sind Werte die ich getestet und dokumentiert habe. Selbst mit einem kleinen Luftheber der nur etwa 65 cm Eintauchtiefe hatte, waren beachtliche Ergebnisse möglich. Sicher ist ein Luftheber effektiver, wenn er tiefer eingetaucht ist, aber es heißt noch lange nicht, dass es dann nicht auch kürzer geht.

Nachtrag: 150 Liter Helix ist schon ganz richtig, das passt schon.


----------



## Dario87 (7. März 2014)

Also dein vorschlag ist natürlich viel beser und vielleicht werde ich sowas oder einen Trommelfilter zur einem späteren Zeitpunkt mal bauen nur zur Zeit ist es Finanziell sehr schwer da an  so einem Teich so einiges an Geld drauf geht du weisst ja wo von ich rede bei deinen Teichen

Habe mal bisschen rumgekrammt und bisschen Material und Ideen gesucht denke so ein 30ger geripptes rohr kann ich da verwenden oder?
Zu dem Bild im Anhang habe ich noch paar fragen

Wie kann ich Punkt 1. vermeiden? wird ja zu hoch für einen Luftheber
Punkt 2. wird das Wasser nicht zurück gedrückt?
Kann ich eine Luftpumpe verwänden? Wenn ja welche wäre optimal will mindestens 20m3 pumpen
Kann ich die UVC Lampe dort positionieren?

Was kann ich allgemein verbessern?

Ach kann ich hier so ein Sieb verwänden? muss nicht das 400 sein wie in der zeichnung
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Edelstahlsieb-Bogensieb-Siebfilter-Sieb-0-250mm-250-m-30-200cm-x-40cm-/181339652204?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&var=&hash=item2a38af806c


----------



## Zacky (7. März 2014)

Hi Darius.

Wie ich sehe, Du machst Dir echt Gedanken......aber leider muss ich Dir sagen, dass Du die Kombination Luftheber mit dieser Art Siebfilter leider nicht hinbekommen wirst. Tut mir echt leid, dass so sagen zu müssen.  Das Einzige was jetzt noch geht, wenn es der Luftheber sein soll, ist die Siebpatrone. Die ist zumindest noch deutlich günstiger als ein Trommelfilter, allerdings hast Du bei einer Siebpatrone immer eine Extra-Spülpumpe, die wieder Strom verbraucht. Von daher wäre aktuell die letzte Option, solch einen Siebfilter - wie Du ihn eingezeichnet hast - mit einer normalen Teichpumpe zu betreiben. An dieser Stelle sei gesagt, dass es aber auch hier in deinem Fall eine energiesparende Pumpe sein kann. Man könnte hier zumindest eine O**e-Gravity nutzen. Die kosten zwar im Anschaffungspreis deutlich, sind aber auch sehr gut lange haltbar. Die gibt es auch als 10tsd, 15tsd oder 20tsd Literpumpen. Sicher wird es auch noch andere Modelle geben, die wenig verbrauchen.

Du musst jetzt für Dich gegenrechnen, was Dir günstiger kommt. Den Siebfilter selbst bauen kann Bares sparen, dafür brauchst Du dann aber eine normale Teichpumpe. Die O**e kostet etwa 400-600,-€ - wenn Du jetzt den Siebfilter nicht selbst baust, sondern kaufen müsstest, wäre es ein Ultrasieve III oder auch den Budgetsieve - etwa 500-900,-€ zzgl. normale Pumpe wie die O**e. Die O**epumpen sind einfach sehr energieeffizient, aber es gibt mittlerweile auch andere energetisch günstigere Pumpen (z-.Bsp.DM-Serie). Und dann wäre noch die Variante Luftheber selbst gebaut etwa 20-50,-€ (je nach Größe und Material), dazu Luftpumpe (Welche?) und eine Siebpatrone samt Pumpe. Die Siebpatrone kostet etwa 500,- samt Pumpe (DM-Serie). Allerdings immer wieder erwähnt, Du bräuchtest Extrastrom. 

Die UVC kann man dort schon platzieren, jedoch sollte sich "blickdicht" in einer Kammer untergebracht sein. Auch nach außen leuchten darf sie nicht, da dies Augenschäden verursachen kann. Blickdicht deswegen, weil die Bakkis im Helix sonst Schaden nehmen könnten.


----------



## Dario87 (8. März 2014)

Das muss ich mir jetzt wirklich genau durch den Kof gehen lassen. Da hätte ich aber noch ein paar fragen zu da ich die Siebpatrone auch selber bauen würde den ich denke das ist auch machbar.
Nur wie sollte ich da den übergang machen von fest zu drehend wo das wasser durchfließt?
Wieviel l/h in etwa muss die Pumpe fördern?
Kann es eine normale Pumpe sein oder muss es eine spezielle sein?
Kann ich die Pumpe in der Hel X Behälter platziert werden um den ganzen Dreck zu vermeiden?

Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo eine bauanleitung?


----------



## Dario87 (11. März 2014)

So habe mal wieder viel gelesen und wieder habe ich so einiges erfahren.
So zwei Bildchen wie ich mir das so vorstelle ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch so einige Tipps geben.

Kann ich die Hiblow hp 80 so verwenden?
Welche Hel X arten soll ich am besten verwenden?
Brauch ich die erste Tonne wenn ja was kann ich da noch an filtermaterial verwenden?


----------



## Dario87 (17. März 2014)

Kannn mir echt keiner eine antwort geben auf meine fragen


----------



## minimuelli (13. Apr. 2014)

Dario87 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zur der pumpe
> Fathom 2 niedrigenergie Rohrpumpe 20000 Liter /115 Watt 3 stufig regelbar
> denke die wäre schon ok für ein um die 30m3 teich oder?




Hallo,

hat jemand etwas zu dieser Pumpe zu sagen?

http://www.aquarium.lu/index.php/fr...e-bassin-immerge-a-helice/fathom-1-795-detail

Gruß
Lars


----------

